# Nurburgring Professional Photoshoot



## HeavenlyDetail

Just thought id post up the photos i had done for me yesterday by a guy called Jamie

I love the style he uses and the dramatic use of colour and i am going to get some canvassed and a 4 foot canvas for the garage wall..

I hope you like his style...


----------



## dave955

fantastic pictures and a fantastic car


----------



## carensuk

Nice shots there Marc, bad enough having 1 of you, never mind 6.:lol::lol:

Buy the Insignia:thumb:


----------



## wookey

a bit too photoshopped for me, but still a cracking set of photos.

what ones are you thinking of having made up on canvas mark?


----------



## Bo2007

they look great, how much did that cost you (if you dont mind me asking)


----------



## ryand

lovely work


----------



## KleenChris

Nice shots, i think the first two stand out very well


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Bo2007 said:


> they look great, how much did that cost you (if you dont mind me asking)


I think contact him for that because it was a favour he did me but he does alot of these for people.

Im thinking of something 5 foot in canvas to fill the Thorney Motorsport banner in my garage but undecided yet as some more are coming i believe but i like rural ones next to the barn and especially the first 2.


----------



## freon warrior

Very cool shots.


----------



## JollyRoger

:thumb:
Very nice ... now i know what to do with my garage wall ..

now find someone her in Belgium who can do this


----------



## murf52

:doublesho absolutley fantastic pictures there Marc car looks ace aswell


----------



## Porscha

WOW im really impressed with the photography and the car, awsome, great post


----------



## Mattieuk

Great pics...2nd one is my fave


----------



## berry-design

hello everyone and thanks for the kind comments regarding Marc's pics. Just to add to what Marc has said. I am using car photography to gain an additional qualification in commercial photography (have been a wedding photographer for about 9 years). At present i need another 2 cars to photograph to finish my portfolio.

Now there is no charge whatsover if i can use your car for my portfolio so if anyone is interested in having their car photographed give me a shout [email protected] and we can sort something out.

Many thanks for looking.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Hey i was just gonna link you here how did you know?? :wave:


Wait for the flood gates i suppose...lol


----------



## nimburs

lovely work looks stunning. Just sent an email.


----------



## alan hanson

stunning work, but all that time Marc i was decived 6 off you cleaning it, tut tut tut.


----------



## berry-design

vxrmarc said:


> Hey i was just gonna link you here how did you know?? :wave:
> 
> Wait for the flood gates i suppose...lol


truth be told i fancied a quick look on this forum after seeing your car yesterday and wanted to do some research for how to clean my engine bay... and what do i find... these pics!


----------



## Paul-T

Fabulous job Jamie, I think there are some fabulous pictures there. I prefer the more natural looking shots rather than the more colour processed examples, but I can appreciate a hell of a lot of work goes into it.


----------



## mouthyman

excellent pictures :thumb:


----------



## berry-design

Shine On said:


> Fabulous job Jamie, I think there are some fabulous pictures there. I prefer the more natural looking shots rather than the more colour processed examples, but I can appreciate a hell of a lot of work goes into it.


thank you. Completely understand. The pictures that earn my living cant be messed around with and have to look completely natural and so i like to go a little bit crazy with my car shots. Not to everyone's taste at all and thats fine.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

berry-design said:


> truth be told i fancied a quick look on this forum after seeing your car yesterday and wanted to do some research for how to clean my engine bay... and what do i find... these pics!


See i even help you here 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=86

I did say id do it but i havent got a week off for a while :wall:


----------



## hot wheels

amazing work the pictures in inside looking out 
capture the speed and movement beautifully
you certainly have a talent :thumb:


----------



## Paul-T

Jamie, where are you based?


----------



## berry-design

based in Reading, Berkshire


----------



## Dave KG

These are really cool shots! Second one down caught my eye immediately, really like that one and the interior driving shots are cool too - prefering the daytime one myself, but both are cool.


----------



## Paul-T

berry-design said:


> based in Reading, Berkshire


How bizarre, me too.........(well outside to the West past Mortimer). Wouldn't might having a chat at some point, fancy meeting for a drink?


----------



## Piratez

Coooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllll
Fantastic car and absolutely great photo technique...:thumb:


----------



## berry-design

Shine On said:


> How bizarre, me too.........(well outside to the West past Mortimer). Wouldn't might having a chat at some point, fancy meeting for a drink?


lol, how funny. Yeah defo up for a drink, let me know when you are free.


----------



## Paul-T

Will drop you an email, top job.


----------



## swiftshine

Some nice pics there.
Great offer for someone to take up as well. Don't fancy a trip to Scotland do you?::lol:

This one made me laugh in particular:thumb:


----------



## bretti_kivi

silly question, the one with the 6 guys; you've overlaid five shots? I haven't quite worked out how I'd want to do that. 

nice pics overall, I'd have shopped the chain out on the top of 9 (like the moon position), and the pics where the car's in shade I would probably have wanted to highlight the car a tad more with some focussed flash. But that's me 

nice job.

Bret


----------



## S-X-I

Some nice pictures there although I can't help but feel you have ruined the exclusivity of the car with all the additions to it.


----------



## nick1275

very nice!


----------



## Stew

Cracking pics!


----------



## ryand

berry-design said:


> hello everyone and thanks for the kind comments regarding Marc's pics. Just to add to what Marc has said. I am using car photography to gain an additional qualification in commercial photography (have been a wedding photographer for about 9 years). At present i need another 2 cars to photograph to finish my portfolio.
> 
> Now there is no charge whatsover if i can use your car for my portfolio so if anyone is interested in having their car photographed give me a shout [email protected] and we can sort something out.
> 
> Many thanks for looking.


email sent Jamie :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

S-X-I said:


> Some nice pictures there although I can't help but feel you have ruined the exclusivity of the car with all the additions to it.


To be honest compared to some ive done very little especially exterior wise.

Im quite happy with the car now although i am attempting to get a carbon splitter fitted and lsd later in the year.

I think the photos are amazine and Jamies eye is astounding for detail.. Glad ive got him over here now.

I really think one meet some time it would be nice to get a Detailing World book made up of everybodys car and detailers at work , for the small cost its such a great memory to have and ive seen the books and they are fantastic. Im more than happy to spend £30 for a proper bound printed book with my car in at a special meet.


----------



## Auto Finesse

Cars looking sweet Marc, i like the interior shots :thumb:



swiftshine said:


> Some nice pics there.
> Great offer for someone to take up as well. Don't fancy a trip to Scotland do you?::lol:
> 
> This one made me laugh in particular:thumb:


That was probably just one pic mate, he moves like super man when he sees a spec of dirt on that car :lol:


----------



## swiftshine

james b said:


> That was probably just one pic mate, he moves like super man when he sees a spec of dirt on that car :lol:


:lol:
Certainly helps explain how he managed to get 51 Zaino layers on there


----------



## Auto-Etc

Some very cool shots :thumb:


----------



## joe_0_1

Fantastic :thumb:


----------



## mazda3_daveg

Very nice shots, I feel that the over saturation spoils some of them from me as it distracts from the car. That's only my opinion though of course. Some real crackers though - bet it's nice to a have a great momento when you have a car like that!


----------



## jasonbarnes

1,7,and 15 for me they all look good though and love your nurburgring astonashing car :thumb:


----------



## KKM

They look the dogs!!

:thumb:


----------



## richjohnhughes

very nice - 4th from the last is my fav


----------



## Mixman

I think they are an absolutely fantastic collection of photographs. Variety of style but utter class!!!


----------



## n_d_fox

2nd, 4th and last pics are my fav's... just something about them..

Multi Marc is funny though !


----------



## Lloyd71

Some nice compositions there, and some good shots too but I'm really not keen on the processing used. The HDR and saturation is overdone for my tastes, especially on a white car where I feel a lighter, desaturated look would work well amongst the darker images. I really like the action shots though.


----------



## stink

stunning photos, I would love to get my photos up to that level of awsomeness  lots of practise, but inspiring work


----------



## Mark M

Some cool pics in there!


----------



## Grizzle

Shine On said:


> How bizarre, me too.........(well outside to the West past Mortimer). Wouldn't might having a chat at some point, fancy meeting for a drink?


cant help but think your hitting on the poor guy?? he might be married


----------



## spitfire

Not to everyones tastes but I like your style. Life would be boring if everyone had the same style. If you ever need a prop in the Scottish mountain side, give me a shout. BTW we have a thriving photography zone here on DW which would benefit from your knowledge:thumb:


----------



## brad mole

i love the style hes used on most of those pics, very nice car and pics


----------



## Benn

Fantastic pics.


----------



## Phil H

wow! loving the photos. Very impressive


----------



## edthedrummer

They're fantastic pictures. would definately be interested in getting some done myself when my new car arrives.


----------



## Bigpikle

like those A LOT

not sure i could take all that colour in any photoshoot but for Marc's car it really works well.

Good luck with the new venture :thumb:


----------



## demos

Great shots. Very creative.

How about a couple under the bonnet?


----------



## andye

Wow, some great pics there :thumb:


----------



## silver bmw z3

Awesome photos and car. The photographer has a real knack.


----------



## berger

Some lovely pictures mate!


----------



## Miglior

very very good shots!


----------



## J55TTC

Great location amongst those farmyard buildings!


----------

